# For Sale - 25 Ramshorn Snails



## Mo

This is for around 25 Ramshorn Snails. 2.25 USD + Shipping : 5.65USD + Fees For PayPal : 50 Cents = 8.40 cents. 

Ramshorn snails are a very common small species of freshwater snails with a "ramshorn" shaped shell. Hence there name "ramshorn snails". They are a very beautiful species of aquatic snail that I love owning. I am sad to sell off a small percentage of my stock but I'm saving up for breeding bettas on a large scale, not a spawn every 4 months. They are relatively small, and have a small waste. The biggest I've had was the size and diameter of a quarter but the ones you'll be receiving are pea sized. These snails are great for speaking aquariums as they are plant friendly, they ingorant aquatic plants and eat decaying plant matter along with leftover food. Be aware though. The will over populate your tank if you provide to much food. Over feeding can lead to excessive amounts of ramshorn snails. The colors you will be recieving are spotted, red, and brown, nothing special

I will include a live arrival guarentee on priority shipping as these snails are very adaptable and can withstand the summer temperatures, a DOA is very uncommon with these snails. I will no reduced your purchase if you only had the death of a few snails. As I already include a few egg clutches with each shipment, with priority, shipping should take 2-3 days depending on where you live in the US. I package the fish with insulation, something to keep the bag from constantly being moved and bounced around. Labels marketing the item as fragile, and the snails are double bagged 










Please buy

CONTINENTAL US SHIPPING ONLY 

Thnk you for looking,


----------



## Pearl2011

Too bad you cant ship to Canada! I would love snails!


----------



## alexbee

*Inquiry about Ramshorn Snails*

Hello There. 
I was hoping that you might still have your ramshorn for sale. I have a pea puffer in my aquarium now that needs some. I would definitely be alright with purchasing all of them if they are still available. Please let me know. 
Sincerely, Alexbee


----------



## Phillip Beer

Mo said:


> This is for around 25 Ramshorn Snails. 2.25 USD + Shipping : 5.65USD + Fees For PayPal : 50 Cents = 8.40 cents.
> 
> Ramshorn snails are a very common small species of freshwater snails with a "ramshorn" shaped shell. Hence there name "ramshorn snails". They are a very beautiful species of aquatic snail that I love owning. I am sad to sell off a small percentage of my stock but I'm saving up for breeding bettas on a large scale, not a spawn every 4 months. They are relatively small, and have a small waste. The biggest I've had was the size and diameter of a quarter but the ones you'll be receiving are pea sized. These snails are great for speaking aquariums as they are plant friendly, they ingorant aquatic plants and eat decaying plant matter along with leftover food. Be aware though. The will over populate your tank if you provide to much food. Over feeding can lead to excessive amounts of ramshorn snails. The colors you will be recieving are spotted, red, and brown, nothing special
> 
> I will include a live arrival guarentee on priority shipping as these snails are very adaptable and can withstand the summer temperatures, a DOA is very uncommon with these snails. I will no reduced your purchase if you only had the death of a few snails. As I already include a few egg clutches with each shipment, with priority, shipping should take 2-3 days depending on where you live in the US. I package the fish with insulation, something to keep the bag from constantly being moved and bounced around. Labels marketing the item as fragile, and the snails are double bagged
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please buy
> 
> CONTINENTAL US SHIPPING ONLY
> 
> Thnk you for looking,


Do you still sell Ramshorn snails and what are your current prices if you do?


----------

